# Yorkie Breeders



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, SM, been a while since i have had time to visit and post. So busy with school, but that is finally over and i have graduated!! I was wondering if anyone had any information on a reputable yorkie breeder in Louisiana. I am looking to add a new little one to the family. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

NO info about Yorkie breeders in LA... But had to say your picture of Chico is just precious...:wub:


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you so much. Its one of my Fav's of him! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are a couple of breeders on the YTCA list in your state. I'd suggest starting there.

Yorkshire Terrier Club of America About The Club

Just an FYI..... Liver shunts are rampant in Yorkies today. According to a study done by U of Tennessee, Yorkies are 36 times more likely to be born with a liver shunt *than all other breeds combined.

*http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/shunt/faq.php

After your tragic loss of Buddy, I don't want to see you go through another heartbreak. Make sure any breeder you are considering gets a bile acids test done on her puppies before they go to their new home.

The most current information about liver shunts, bile acids testing protocol and Dr. Center's research grant can be found on the YTCA website:

Health Committee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you would consider a rescue, I would highly recommend Yorkie Haven Rescue. They are a national organization and a wonderful group.

Yorkie Haven Rescue


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Ty i will look into all of it. And there may be some confusion. I have not lost any loved ones named Buddy, but my prayers to the person that did.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh good luck with your search, yorkies are so cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

chico said:


> Ty i will look into all of it. And there may be some confusion. I have not lost any loved ones named Buddy, but my prayers to the person that did.


Sorry. I confused you with Denise who has a Chico also. :brownbag:


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

no worries


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yessirreee, Chico sure is a cutie pie!


----------

